# The Mortuary



## night crawler (Feb 22, 2015)

Most of you know I have been recording the development of Fairmile Hospital over the last four years, well now I think it is time to show some of the photos I took round the place. I'll start with one place many looked for but never got the. The Mortuary



IMG_3605 by Billy Blue Eyes, on Flickr
This is the chapel of rest



IMG_3607 by Billy Blue Eyes, on Flickr
The half coffin was to display the decesed in



IMG_3623 by Billy Blue Eyes, on Flickr
Took one of it on the Altar of repose



IMG_3613 by Billy Blue Eyes, on Flickr
Places were used to store bodys in the past. there were six but three were removed



IMG_3611 by Billy Blue Eyes, on Flickr
Flowers on a shelf



IMG_3615 by Billy Blue Eyes, on Flickr
The fridge and body trolly. One of the local lads hid in it and was taken to a ward, when they opened it up he arose and got out. Scared the shit out of the attendants and he nearly lost his job. He's a couple of years older than me and still around



IMG_3618 by Billy Blue Eyes, on Flickr
Draws in the fridge



IMG_3627 by Billy Blue Eyes, on Flickr
Nice pillow



IMG_3637 by Billy Blue Eyes, on Flickr
The slab



IMG_3633 by Billy Blue Eyes, on Flickr
Wonderful piece of work



IMG_3639 by Billy Blue Eyes, on Flickr
One of the best makes
The mortuary has now been converted into a house and I wonder if they know the history of the place.
Hope you enjoyed the tour as it will not be shown on any other fourm though you can read about it on my blog. I will be showing more of the place in the future when I get the photos loaded on Flickr.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 22, 2015)

FANTASTIC. Nice shots and a nice explore it seemed. Liking that alot. Cheers for sharing it here


----------



## marieke (Feb 22, 2015)

Fabulous! The second picture with the decaying leaves scattered is so food for thought. Thank you, great work.


----------



## LadyPandora (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice  Shame its not there any more


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello again Nightcrawler. Just when I though Fairmile had been razed it pops it's head up again!..... Brilliant report and pics as always!


----------



## smiler (Feb 22, 2015)

Great report and pics,N.C. I look forward to seeing the rest of your project, Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for posting this, I wonder how many people can say they live in a former mortuary?


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 22, 2015)

Great set of shots.


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 23, 2015)

Great stuff. Love the half coffin.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Feb 25, 2015)

Great find and great pics, loving the slab!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 25, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> Thanks for posting this, I wonder how many people can say they live in a former mortuary?



I wonder how many people would want to?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 25, 2015)

bikinglynn said:


> i wonder how many people would want to?



i would!!


----------



## sj9966 (Feb 25, 2015)

Really cool stuff here. I missed this when I visited back in 2010. 

With the security and cctv getting in was not the easiest and it was a real tricky place to get around undetected. Wandering around outside looking for it would have guaranteed getting caught by security I'm sure.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 25, 2015)

sj9966 said:


> Really cool stuff here. I missed this when I visited back in 2010.
> 
> With the security and cctv getting in was not the easiest and it was a real tricky place to get around undetected. Wandering around outside looking for it would have guaranteed getting caught by security I'm sure.



That did not stop some people from another forum breaking in. I used to go round most Friday afternoons, I saw they had boarded up the doors and what the CCTV was looking at but come Monday you would see a report and the Security were looking at it as well. the baorded up are part was busted in. No open window to go through literally they bust the board down. Really pissed off the foreman and his assistant.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 26, 2015)

Absolutely stunning! Never seen the built in shelves before! 
Porcelain slab, and fridges with trays? You are really spoiling us! 
Brilliant stuff, thank you for sharing this


----------

